# SHUR KETCH Goes Trolling - Wahooooooo



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

*"A" Team put a different hat on.....and it worked! *

We've been bottom fishing forever, but yesterday myself and David were invited to go with Capt Joh on his 21 footer for some big boys. Didn't know that Jon was such an expert at rigging and baiting for trolling. He had five rigs out on his 21 footer and I was steering it........don't know how, but never tangled a line. First hookup was a Blue Marlin estimated between 250 and 300 lbs and Jon's first. He fought him for about an hour and he circled that small boat about three times dragging Jon around. I was afraid he was going to be pulled over......thank God for drag! Finally got him to the boat, unhooked and pulled him along until he was ready for another day. Quite an experience and I was totally impressed. Next I spotted a floating drum.........yep, chicken dolphin......got what we wanted and moved on. Lost one good hookup and then got two Wahoo. Quite a difference from our bottom fishing and not as tiring unless you hook a Marlin.







Ed

Got an early start









Sunrise at paradise









So beautiful









Capt Jon using his night vision









Where did you get that shirt?









Fighting the Marlin









I offered to take over to give him a break...Ha, ha









Tired fish


















Great catch Jon









Floating drum covered with dolphin









Got one we could keep....David got that one









Guess they felt sorry for me and let me catch one....wow, fast fish









Homeward bound with flags flying....didn't have a Marlin flag.....Jon said he never needed one









Jon's house for cleaning









That was fun....huh David









Our Marlin hero


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Dang nice fish!! Love the colors on that marlin.... pretty!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Now that's an awesome report!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Awesome! Love to see them come and go safely!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Great report!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great trip! Congrats on the blue.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: AWESOME REPORT and Pictures, thank you for sharing!:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report! Shows things are picking up in closer


----------



## Presby12 (May 31, 2013)

Wow! Awesome report.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great job on that Marlin and nice Hooooooos
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## seacat (Jan 6, 2009)

Ed
Those stripes look good on you, way to come up in the water column . Great job!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Way to go! That's a great report and pics!


----------



## tanman (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting the report Ed....ya made us look like pros!

BTW, the marlin hit a blue and white islander. We were about a mile south of the elbow. And of course he hit the smallest reel on the boat! Almost spooled that penn 20T, but Ed did a great job of chasing him while I got back my 700 yds of line! Couldn't have said for a better crew....can't wait to do it again.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Somehow didn't post the picture of the lure that Jon caught the marlin on.


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Awesome report! This is the kinda stuff that inspires me and keeps me chasin that blue water in my 21ft'r!


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome report!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats on your first Blue Jon. Nice fish! Ed nice Wahoo too.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Hell of a catch and great report/pics....


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

cant ask for a better day . awesome job guys!!!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Great catch and report, very inspiring as well, sometimes smaller is better... thank you for posting


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Very Nice post of a good trip all around. Jon Congrats of the marlin this is the one you will remember the most. Ed I love that forced swim a great tradition to keep going. Tim and I had the pleasure to throw Tim G. in at the cove the other night on his marlin release. Nice hoo now you are hooked.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Makes me want to go fishing!


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

How was the water color? According to Hilton's it is supposed to be nasty!!?


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, it's not often that I fish so far our, normally limit to about 30 miles out, but the water wasn't what I expected. It wasn't a deep clear blue, but had an off color dingy tint to it. Not a very good description of the color but Jon said it wasn't what he expected and that's where he fishes. Did have a problem with weeds......as I drove David and Jon were constantly reeling in and chunking the weeds. All in all, guess we did ok!


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

No doubt! You guys did a great job! Thanks for the report.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome report guys!! congrats on the blue and the hoo's!!!


----------

